# One for all you charvers....



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

appologies if it's been posted before, but I just stumbled across....

http://www.newcastlestuff.com/charver/index.html

H


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

is it me or are TT owners obsesed with chavs?


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> is it me or are TT owners obsesed with chavs?


I think it must be you....TT owners aren't obsessed with chavs.

You could get counselling for it though :wink:

H


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > is it me or are TT owners obsesed with chavs?
> ...


er your the one who posted? :?

I have never posted a chav topic.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> ...


Try re-reading what you wrote then...


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

Hannibal said:


> LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


are you feeling ok mate :? :lol:

if you carnt read inbetween the lines i shall explain to you step by step :lol:

is it me (As in cannot anybody else see this except me or am I imagining )

or are tt owners obsesed with chavs (ie u)


----------



## Tfast Tfurious (Jan 19, 2005)

hahahahah i agree lotr, loads of people seem to post topics about chavs inner insecurities i recon :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:
> ...


I'm feeling fine...I posted in the jokes section to indicate the light-hearted nature of the topic. I personally find it amusing as I grew up in Newcastle and am aware I wasn't the only person on the forum who did, so thought others may find the site amusing... I'm not obsessed with 'chav culture' but I can see the funny side of it - if you can't, then you'd know from the title of the thread that it wasn't worth opening so why would you bother?

As for your guide to 'reading between the lines' then perhaps you should see how your original quote 'may' have been read (step by step guide)...

is it me (who is obsessed with chavs)
or are tt owners (obsessed with chavs)

...hence my reply - I understood what you were meaning to say, I just saw how it could be ironically mis-interpreted. Like many jokes though, once a full explaination has been given, the humour is removed.

And before anyone points it out, yes I am a hypocrit by replying  
[/rant]
H 8)


----------



## LORD-OF-THE-RINGS (Jan 6, 2005)

hahahahhaa i knew you had to answer back, liked the essay :lol:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

LORD-OF-THE-RINGS said:


> hahahahhaa i knew you had to answer back, liked the essay :lol:


I now feel small and inadequate - you got me there :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

The sad thing is I undertood all the 'Charv' speak in the dictionary without having to read the English.



Gud Jurb ah live doon Sooth noo like. :roll:


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> The sad thing is I undertood all the 'Charv' speak in the dictionary without having to read the English.
> 
> 
> 
> Gud Jurb ah live doon Sooth noo like. :roll:


You weren't alone....

Oh, and last time I called Cheshire 'Doon sooth' I got some very odd looks!

H


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Kell said:


> The sad thing is I undertood all the 'Charv' speak in the dictionary without having to read the English.
> 
> 
> 
> Gud Jurb ah live doon Sooth noo like. :roll:


Sounds like pit yakkers to me :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah ahm ah pit yakker.

Ashington born and bred.

(For those of you not familiar with the area, Jackie Milburn and the Charltons were all born there. Only claim to fame other than being the biggest mining village in the world.)


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Kell said:


> Ah ahm ah pit yakker.
> 
> Ashington born and bred.


I wouldn't go shouting about it mate 

H (formerly of Pont-e-land!)


----------

